

Show HN: PongFace - a fun way to give a gift card - paulrosenzweig
http://pongface.com

======
paulrosenzweig
OP here. I'd love any feed back on things to improve.

~~~
j-hernandez
Very interesting idea! Knee-jerk thoughts:

Ball seems a bit too big Colors seem a little off, assuming this is a first
pass and that the polish will come later though Maybe add the ability to
ratchet up the difficulty? Really make them work for it Evil Mode - Throw up a
scary photo with novelty_scream.wav when the player wins and display their
gift card code. For the sadists out there. Maybe set up a request for reaction
videos on Youtube later on. Just spitballing.

Cool idea over all, hope to see it fleshed out a bit more!

